# DATA COLLECTION: OTA Signal Strength Problems since the release of L282



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I have been asked to start this thread so that you can post issues you may be having, since the release of L282. Please, don't post information on guide problems as there is a thread for this. If you feel your problem started before L282, please post, about when it started. Also if you are having picture issues to. Thanks to all of you.


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

I left this on the L282 bug thread, but I will repeat here as it is indeed an issue not solvable by repointing the OTA antenna... All HD locals were working great with L229. Signal got much weaker with L280/281 to a point of ABC in Dallas breaking up about every five minutes. Now, with L282, ABC is completely unwatchable and the others have regular breakups. Any ideas how I can boost the ABC signal? It bounces back and forth between 0 and 70... with L229 it used to be in the high 80s, with L280/281 in the high 70s and now it barely goes over 72/73...


----------



## vahighland (Mar 29, 2005)

BEFORE:

ABC - 98+
CBS - 99+ 
NBC - 86+ 
FOX - 85+
TBS - 78+, but with occasional breakups

AFTER:

ABC - 87+
CBS - 89+ 
NBC - 79+ 
FOX - 75+
TBS - 72+, but often with complete signal loss for long periods of time


----------



## Elderberry (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't have before and after numbers but signal strength is down on all my OTA channels. One channel I can no longer get a picture at all. Signal strength on it is 63 and instead of the "signal lost" pop up I just get a blank black screen. I get the blank screen periodically on a couple of other channels that used to be solid.


----------



## jpetersohn (Apr 6, 2005)

I just want to add that for us 280 has finally made OTA reception reliable. It fixed a long standing problem with channel 11 (NBC) here in the Twin Cities.


----------



## Jason_R (Nov 14, 2005)

I am in O Fallon, MO about 37 miles west of downtown S. Louis. I have the L282 software and digital is as follows:

ABC - 100
CBS - 99
NBC - 100
FOX - 100
TBS - 100

Channel master 8 bay in the attic of my 2 story home.


----------



## defduane (Nov 11, 2005)

I am about 44 miles from most of my stations (Tampa), and I have a Channel Master 3679 antenna. Before L280 I added a CM Titan pre-amp to prevent the occasional drop-out. Most of my channel strengths were very good:
ABC - 90+
NBC - 99+
FOX - 94+

After L280 my channel strengths weakened significantly. I'm sure there would be many more dropouts if I didn't have the pre-amp. I also had to raise my antenna and precisely aim it to pick up my stations reliably.
ABC - 78+
NBC - 84+
FOX - 90+

After L282 signal strentghs seem to be close to the same, but I have noticed more break-ups and drop-outs when watching shows. I wish I could go back to L229 for reception purposes. It has become an engineering game to be able to pick up my stations.


----------



## scn101 (Jul 11, 2005)

I've noticed, here in Plano (just North of Dallas), NBC, ABC, and CBS were 88-95 on L229 and are now in the 75-85 range. But I haven't suffered any reception issues.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

My signal strengths seem to be the same as before. In fact one problem channel I used to have seems to be a lot more reliable. Also, around the same time I took out my DishPro+ 44 switch and am using a Dish1000 with a DishPro+ LNBF instead. So, I don't know if the software upgrade made things slightly better, or taking the powered switch out (maybe it was casuing some interference) made things better. Regardless my signal strength on channels that were solid before are still solid, and my one problem channel is actually more reliable.


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

scn101 said:


> I've noticed, here in Plano (just North of Dallas), NBC, ABC, and CBS were 88-95 on L229 and are now in the 75-85 range. But I haven't suffered any reception issues.


I am also in Plano (SW) and am seeing the same reduced numbers. However, with these smaller numbers, ABC Dallas is unwatchable. It was OK (but not perfect) before the numbers went down. The others are watchable in spite of the lower signal.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

942's OTA tuner is MUCH weaker than my Samsung plasma's. 
The 942 does not automatically pick up any channels when doing a scan. If I add them manually, the ones with a higher strength are received. The ones with a lower strength don't even come in, even though they come in fine with the TV's tuner.


----------



## Creeceman (Dec 24, 2004)

I had great reception prior to L281. I live in the Portland Oregon area.

Before L281

ABC=98
NBC=98
CBS=100
FOX=98

After L281...

ABC=78
NBC=78
CBS=79
FOX=80

I have tried everything. Nothing seems to change my reception. Even on sunny days I have bad reception.


----------



## HDjunkie (May 16, 2005)

I am in the New Orleans area and Katrina and L282 came out around the same time as the storm. 

Anyway... There is one New Orleans station back up and running full power. (CBS DT36 4.1) I was getting it at 95 - 100 on the 942 and in the 85-95 on the 811 before the storm/L282

Now the signal strength is even between the two. 811 and 942 = 85-90. Same setup same antenna.

So the signal strength has decreased on the 942 but not enough to matter for solid reception. 

We'll see when the other stations come on line. Actually, it should be better... there are a lot less trees around here now.


----------



## HDTV55 (May 9, 2003)

mpeltz said:


> BEFORE:
> 
> ABC - 98+
> CBS - 99+
> ...


My numbers are about the same. Even moving the antenna doesnt help.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

robglasser said:


> My signal strengths seem to be the same as before. In fact one problem channel I used to have seems to be a lot more reliable. Also, around the same time I took out my DishPro+ 44 switch and am using a Dish1000 with a DishPro+ LNBF instead. So, I don't know if the software upgrade made things slightly better, or taking the powered switch out (maybe it was casuing some interference) made things better. Regardless my signal strength on channels that were solid before are still solid, and my one problem channel is actually more reliable.


Rob,

You might have something there!

I went to dish 1000 (removed dp44) yesterday. It seems to me that I have a slight improvement on my weak channels. Gained maybe 2 or 3 points on my signal all around. Hope it holds up. Have to wonder if there are others who have noticed it too?


----------



## ugafan (Oct 7, 2003)

I live about 40 miles from Atlanta and have had NO change in my OTA reception since L282:

ABC - 83%
CBS - 74%
FOX - 75%
TBS - 99%
WB - 95%
UPN - 95%
NBC - 0% (Don't have a VHF antenna hooked up)


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

cebbigh said:


> Rob,
> 
> You might have something there!
> 
> I went to dish 1000 (removed dp44) yesterday. It seems to me that I have a slight improvement on my weak channels. Gained maybe 2 or 3 points on my signal all around. Hope it holds up. Have to wonder if there are others who have noticed it too?


Interesting. Good to know. Also, my strengths didn't really seem to change, or if they did it was really minor because I didn't notice. What I really noticed was my one problem channel (KCTS/9 since your local), was way more solid. With the DPP44 it was always unwatchable, constant dropouts, without the DPP44, it's only unwatchable during high winds (tree interference). I've been tuning to it periodically to check on it's status and only once since removing the DPP44 have I had these dropouts. Strenth is in the mid 70's - low 80's.

On another note, what's your signal strength on the 129 Sat? I can't get out of the 60's with it.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

I heard a DC Block can help on OTA. Maybe that would solve the potential powered switch interference.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

LtMunst said:


> I heard a DC Block can help on OTA. Maybe that would solve the potential powered switch interference.


I've had that in place since right after getting a 942, back before having that I had all kinds of OTA issues because of the DC that the 942 was putting out on the wire. I was involved in that initial forum discussion that discovered the problem with voltage on the OTA input on 942. First fixed it with an inline antenuator, later switched to a DC Block since it was the correct tool for the job. Thanks though.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

not me, I use that power instead of the power pak, to power my pre amp. Works for me.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

Why does changing the dish or switch affect OTA signal strength? Or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

zephyr said:


> Why does changing the dish or switch affect OTA signal strength? Or am I misunderstanding?


We don't know. It was something that I just observed a while back. About the same time as L282 I swapped out my Dish500 w/DishProPlus 44 switch for a Dish1000 with a built in DishProPlus LNBF. When I did this a problem station of mine stopped being a problem station. I don't know if it was removing the DPP switch or the software upgrade.

Chuck now, just did the same thing and said his signal strength went up slightly. Based on this there may be something to this theory. So, perhaps anyone with signal problems via OTA and a DPP 44 connected to their 942 might want to try removing the switch, at least briefly, to see if it makes a difference. Why it would? I don't know, heck it may not even be related. It was just a idea I threw out.


----------



## zephyr (Jun 25, 2005)

I was interested because I am thinking of getting the Dish 1000. I have had the same OTA issue with one station through everything, so I think it's either my OTA antenna or I am not placing the obligatory sacrifices and offerings in the right position in relation to the reception gods. 
Perhaps if I stood on one foot in the corner of the room and chanted....


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

With L282, my signal strength on OTA here in the Twin Cities has improved. The only channel here thats an issue is the WB, and I believe its because they are not and never transmit at full power like everyone else.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

zephyr said:


> I was interested because I am thinking of getting the Dish 1000. I have had the same OTA issue with one station through everything, so I think it's either my OTA antenna or I am not placing the obligatory sacrifices and offerings in the right position in relation to the reception gods.
> Perhaps if I stood on one foot in the corner of the room and chanted....


Just try taking the DPP44 out of the configuration, check your OTA and see if it made a difference. Should be a pretty quick way to test. I've been meaning to hook up my DPP44 again and see if my problems come back but so far haven't had the time to dig it back out and redo my wiring.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

robglasser said:


> Interesting. Good to know. Also, my strengths didn't really seem to change, or if they did it was really minor because I didn't notice. What I really noticed was my one problem channel (KCTS/9 since your local), was way more solid. With the DPP44 it was always unwatchable, constant dropouts, without the DPP44, it's only unwatchable during high winds (tree interference). I've been tuning to it periodically to check on it's status and only once since removing the DPP44 have I had these dropouts. Strenth is in the mid 70's - low 80's.
> 
> On another note, what's your signal strength on the 129 Sat? I can't get out of the 60's with it.


As far as the OTA improvement will have to observe over time. But Fox was generally at 65-66 and is now at 69-71. KOMO is above 70 and was in the same 65-66 range. If there is an effect I think it is in the "problem" channels that were on the margin before.

When he first hooked it up 129 was approx 65. After reviewing his materials the installer said he missed a skew adjustment. After the adjustment I'm in the 75-85 range (varies depending on the transponders). One thing I do find odd is my 508 registers higher numbers. Can't check on it now (recording in progress) but I think the skew is set at 83.


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> I have been asked to start this thread so that you can post issues you may be having, since the release of L282. Please, don't post information on guide problems as there is a thread for this. If you feel your problem started before L282, please post, about when it started. Also if you are having picture issues to. Thanks to all of you.


Dumb newbie question:

What's L282??


----------



## kspeters (Aug 12, 2003)

software version on the 942


----------

